# Little Barley.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a 12.5 acre field that has an outbreak of Little Barley in a Fall seeding of Orchard grass probably due to the abundance of rain this past winter and spring. Orchard Grass is doing well but I need to contain this LB before it finishes heading. Any suggestions that won't kill the Orchard grass?

Regards, Mike


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

We have a bunch of it here as well...


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm curious on this as well Mike as I have a similar situation. I have a bunch of volunteer wheat growing in a fall seeded Orchard Grass stand. This field was in wheat last year so it's not unexpected. I didn't come up with anything to take out the wheat, so I was planning to take a first cut as early as possible.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Check out the paragraph on control in hay. https://ipm.missouri.edu/IPCM/2015/3/Weed-of-the-Month-Carolina-Foxtail-and-Little-Barley/

metsulfron is probably too rough on new seedlings but it might be an approach next spring


----------

